# Advice Needed On Garden Hose



## Lee (Jun 2, 2022)

I have always had the regular rubber hose but wonder about buying those expandable hoses. Do they last or spring leaks more quickly?

I simply do not want to fix mine any longer, yesterday was the last straw!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 2, 2022)

Lee said:


> I have always had the regular rubber hose but wonder about buying those expandable hoses. Do they last or spring leaks more quickly?


I like the expandable hoses, they are lighter and once you are used to one easier to use, for somethings anyway.  However in my experience they do not last as long as a regular rubber one.  

I have found that using a pressure reducer on mine helps with lifetime, but still just a one season hose.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lee said:


> I have always had the regular rubber hose but wonder about buying those expandable hoses. Do they last or spring leaks more quickly?
> 
> I simply do not want to fix mine any longer, yesterday was the last straw!



We have both kinds. I don't know how long the flexible / expandable ones last, but they are SO SO SO much lighter and easier to handle!!!

Bad back here...that thing makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 9, 2022)

Lee said:


> I have always had the regular rubber hose but wonder about buying those expandable hoses. Do they last or spring leaks more quickly?
> 
> I simply do not want to fix mine any longer, yesterday was the last straw!


Remember years and years ago when you got the 'good' hose and it lasted so long 'til this year or so I guess ? 
Now most of the promoted hoses last like someone else noted ONE SEASON. - sometimes even if you don't use it, perhaps.    If you can get another heavy rubber hose for its usefulness and longevity, I'd suggest that.   I used to pick them up at garage or estate sales if I saw one , the new price being a lot higher than used price,  and they still have many years use as far as known.
As noted though - sturdier good rubber hoses are heavier.   Maybe a few short hoses instead of a longer heavier one ?   Have to choose what you can work with when you use it.


----------



## CrowFlies (Jun 9, 2022)

Lee said:


> I have always had the regular rubber hose but wonder about buying those expandable hoses. Do they last or spring leaks more quickly?
> 
> I simply do not want to fix mine any longer, yesterday was the last straw!


ive gone thru at least 3 of them in one season.  i didnt buy them now owner has to buy more hose and
he aint doing it and...sigh.....
id not ever buy them again.
expandable or cloth type hoses dont last. they crack bust break nozzles and do not last long.


----------



## Knight (Jun 9, 2022)

After going thru several of those expandable hoses my wife wanted to try one of these.
360Gadget Metal Garden Hose - 50ft Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Water Hose with 8 Function Sprayer & Metal Fittings, Flexible, Lightweight, No

It isn't light weight but it is light enough for my wife to easily use it since it doesn't kink.
That and it has outlasted all the other hose we've ever had. Costs a little more but if looked at as not needing to be replaced the cost is well worth the little extra.


----------



## win231 (Jun 9, 2022)

Knight said:


> After going thru several of those expandable hoses my wife wanted to try one of these.
> 360Gadget Metal Garden Hose - 50ft Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Water Hose with 8 Function Sprayer & Metal Fittings, Flexible, Lightweight, No
> 
> It isn't light weight but it is light enough for my wife to easily use it since it doesn't kink.
> That and it has outlasted all the other hose we've ever had. Costs a little more but if looked at as not needing to be replaced the cost is well worth the little extra.


I'm considering one of those metal hoses.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 9, 2022)

I've got the thick red, kinkless hose.
Seems just a notch down from what firemen use.
It's quite heavy
Wife has a real time with it, leaning at 45° pulling that beast around the yard
But
it don't kink

Winding it on the reel can be entertaining

I should probably help her


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 9, 2022)

Knight said:


> After going thru several of those expandable hoses my wife wanted to try one of these.
> 360Gadget Metal Garden Hose - 50ft Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Water Hose with 8 Function Sprayer & Metal Fittings, Flexible, Lightweight, No
> 
> It isn't light weight but it is light enough for my wife to easily use it since it doesn't kink.
> That and it has outlasted all the other hose we've ever had. Costs a little more but if looked at as not needing to be replaced the cost is well worth the little extra.


Seems like it would get awfully hot, if let out in the sun, no?

It'd be burning up if left out in the sun in my backyard..


----------



## Knight (Jun 10, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Seems like it would get awfully hot, if let out in the sun, no?
> 
> It'd be burning up if left out in the sun in my backyard..


Left out in the sun most likely would get hot. We have a covered patio so that as a problem doesn't happen.  I  think the difference would be the hose my wife uses wouldn't deteriorate like the flex hoses do. 
It could be the low humidity we have and high heat that destroys flex & other types of garden hoses.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 10, 2022)

I got a 3/4 inch 100 foot rubber hose and a 3/4 inch 75 foot rubber hose at an auction years ago; both for $5.00!
I LOVE THEM!
I've tried one of the expandable hoses, but somehow, it didn't endear itself to me so much.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 10, 2022)

Lee said:


> I have always had the regular rubber hose but wonder about buying those expandable hoses. Do they last or spring leaks more quickly?
> 
> I simply do not want to fix mine any longer, yesterday was the last straw!





Alligatorob said:


> I like the expandable hoses, they are lighter and once you are used to one easier to use, for somethings anyway.  However in my experience they do not last as long as a regular rubber one.
> 
> I have found that using a pressure reducer on mine helps with lifetime, but still just a one season hose.


It's longevity depends on what brand you buy. I bought a knock-off and indeed, it lasted 1 season. So I bought the "original" for only about 10 or 12 dollars more and it was still perfect when I gave it to my son (because I moved and don't have a yard) and it's still in great shape.

So, @Lee , make sure you buy the original one and it should last you. In fact, it has a replacement guarantee.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> make sure you buy the original one


Which one is the original?  Seem to be a lot of them to choose from.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 10, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Which one is the original?  Seem to be a lot of them to choose from.


Flexi-Hose


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 10, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Which one is the original?  Seem to be a lot of them to choose from.


They probly cost a lot more than when I bought mine about 10yrs ago. But they're worth it, imo.


----------



## bingo (Jun 10, 2022)

We converted  6 years ago...great!...get the ones  with brass fittings...


----------

